
TradeWars 2002 - _marlowe_
http://www.tradewars.com/default.html
======
univacky
I learned awk for the purpose of playing Tradewars, running on DOS. Playing
Tradewars on the local BBS in the mid-80s, I developed a system where I would
spend the first night in a new game just running around and logging the
session. Wrote an awk script to generate a map of the places I'd been. Then on
successive days I'd work over the mapped areas, and expand into unmapped
areas, awking it down to keep expanding the map. Good times.

------
strict9
Thanks for this. I've tried telnet and web-based variants over the years since
with mixed results, looking forward to this.

Trade Wars 2002, Legend of the Red Dragon, and running a WildCat! BBS
kickstarted my interest in computers and programming in middle school. Never
got into video games later in life but look back fondly on the days of staying
up late playing 90s-era door games with people that lived in my area.

------
7thaccount
Does anyone on HN still play this?

~~~
dccoolgai
Haven't in a few years, but I might again just for nostalgia. It was such an
amazing game and experience. I feel so blessed that I got to experience this
growing up. We'll never get back to the time when you had picnics with the
people you knew on the internet, but it was pure magic.

~~~
_marlowe_
I think I spent all of 1993 - 1995 playing this on Atlantis BBS.

